# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Grave: Exception while invoking class org.glassfish.persistence.jpa.JPADeployer prepare method

## casuals

```

```

----------


## jeffray03

lexplication de cette erreur est dans le log lui meme :


```
The attribute [pcmaList] in entity class [class com.narsiltechnology.medecine.medecinetravail.entities.InfGenerale] has a mappedBy value of [infgeneraslid] which does not exist in its owning entity class [class com.narsiltechnology.medecine.medecinetravail.entities.Pcma]. If the owning entity class is a @MappedSuperclass, this is invalid, and your attribute should reference the correct subclass.
```

sans les codes de tes entits, cela serait dur de pouvoir en dire plus.
eric

----------


## casuals

```

```

----------


## jeffray03

salut,
le probleme se trouve a ce niveau:


```

```

peux-tu nous montrer le contenu de la classe Pcma, car il nous dit que infgeneraslid nexiste pas dans cette entity.

Eric

----------

